# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Optical fibre cables and connectors

## Wombat2

Having a problem -  Optical fibre cables work fine on own when connecting direct between appliances (TV and amplifier) but when the Toslink coupler is used to join the cables there is no sound from the amplifier yet there is light at the end of the cable. This was the case "in wall" but also happens when "free" and hanging loose. Can't understand what is going on - the connector is just back to back female sockets connected by a hollow tube so why would the signal stop?

----------


## SirOvlov

> Having a problem -  Optical fibre cables work fine on own when connecting direct between appliances (TV and amplifier) but when the Toslink coupler is used to join the cables there is no sound from the amplifier yet there is light at the end of the cable. This was the case "in wall" but also happens when "free" and hanging loose. Can't understand what is going on - the connector is just back to back female sockets connected by a hollow tube so why would the signal stop?

  How long are the leads? What quality/brand are they and the joiner? 
Basically in HT, you don't do long runs in optical, 10m generally max using 2 fives joined but only with good leads and joiner. Othrrwise you go to a good coax lead if you have the choice or converters.

----------


## METRIX

Most likely problem with the Tosslink joiner or a combination of low quality cabvles / joiner. 
Optic cables don't perfom the best when joining (unreliable) you are better to get a longer cable to start with, even though the light may make it through the signal has been degraded by the joiner and the Amplifier cannot negotiate a connection with the other device.

----------


## simopimo

Toslink/optical cables are pretty crappy, mostly due to their poor connectors. Basically there was no standard governing optical when it was developed, unlike HDMI. So you can get cables with good connectors and cables with bad connectors. I would bet that it's the connectors causing the issue for you.  You can get Toslink cables with better connectors but it's really a trial-and-error kind of thing. Best value and variety I've found are at Selby acoustics (http://www.Selby.com.au). Ezy HD aren't bad either WWW.ezyhd.com.au 
Can you go with coaxial? Same sound quality as it's all digital, but it uses cables that resemble RCA cables. You can use RCA cables in a pinch, too. Transmits much better over long distance as well. 
Sent from my MZ601 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Wombat2

Thanks for the input. Looks like I go back to a single 2M run and forget the connectors.

----------

